# My r34 gtr pre modding with after pictures to follow



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

I should be picking it up shortly after two years waiting to get the right parts for the right price to build my engine, there's an ass load of carbon coming very very soon 

Hopefully the pics will work I'm using Facebook to host them

Steve


----------



## Mini-E (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice to see another Irish GTR:thumbsup:

Where abouts are you?

You'd want to get a VSpec front undertray, would finish the body off nicely

Have you it regestered here?


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey buddy,
Yeah I have it registered, I'm in Carlow, the splitter and undertray is just some of the carbon I have ordered, the guy who I bought it froms Alsatian ate the original one.
I'm just waiting on Robbie @ tdp to map it now, then I just need some tyres for my te37's and about a week to fit everything 
Steve


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

As Mini-E said..nice to see another Irish GTR.

Looking forward to see the post mod pictures.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

In for more.
Front lip and proper rims and the looks are done already.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

again as the lads said, great to see another Irish GTR man, shes sweet, looking forward to see it with all its carbon glory


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

I've already got te37's for it but they're not fitted at the moment cos the back tyres were shredded , mikeydinho's carbon skirts should be arriving early next week but there's a hold up on the rest of the carbon because the bonnet won't be in stock for a few weeks and I'm not paying shipping costs to get it all seperatley so I'm gettin it all together.
I still can't get a definitive answer off Robbie as to when he's gonna map it, has anyone had any dealings with Martin treacy in enfield?
Steve


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Looking good, will be interested to see it develop further :thumbsup:


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

This is what the previous owners Alsatian did to the back bumper


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

A few pics of the te37's fitted, I only fit the back ones 





































And more good news, it's getting mapped next week hopefully


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Your pictures don't work.. 

The TE37s need a wash!


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Trying to sort it now


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

A few pics of my 33, she's up for sale now


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

And yes they are rota's, I like them


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

your 33 looks nice glwys!!!:smokin:


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Cheers buddy, the pics are fairly crappy it's pretty mint in person, I doubt it'll sell anyway, there's no market for them in Ireland, had a bit of interest from a German guy


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

how much? and is it easy to register back in uk? is there any customs involved?


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

7300 sterling or 9000 euro, it has a hks induction kit, kakimoto exhaust and r34 turbos, everything else is standard, interior is mint, I don't think it's expensive to change it to uk plates you'd have to check it out, it's definitely a lot cheaper than Ireland, it was something like ***8364;1800 to vrt it here, there's supposed to be a guy from Austria coming over to see it but I won't hold my breath :chuckle:


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

euroexports said:


> how much? and is it easy to register back in uk? is there any customs involved?


£56 plus road tax to register in the UK.


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Subscribed. Awesome r34 you have there & nice r33, good luck with same buddy. Can't wait to see the after pics of the r34 too.


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments guys and cheers for the info slacker, I've always wondered about that too


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

How do you think the R34 drives compared to the R33? I miss my R34 looked very similar to yours, had the same wheels and Nismo kit.


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

To be perfectly honest i reckon the r33 felt faster and more responsive but that could have been because it was quieter in the cabin of the r34 and smoother so it didn't feel as though I was going as fast, I love driving the 34, I've never regretted buying it even though it's sitting up the last two years and nearly halved in value, I don't think I'd ever sell it


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

My R32 feels faster than my R34, the R34 feels like a Rolls Royce in comparison. But I know what you mean, they look awesome even today, people were surprised when I told them my old one was a T reg lol! Doubt they'll lose much value now. More pictures of the R34?


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

There'll be lots mre pics coming shortly, I'm still waiting to get it mapped unfortunately but once that's done I've already got carbon fibre wings and skirts, I'm gonna be getting a splitter bonnet and spoiler too so keep an eye out for updates :thumbsup:


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

So was this car previously registered here in England mate?


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

I fitted blue stickers to my bronze te37's, what do ye reckon? I was gonna powder coat them black cos of the kerbing but I'm being told not to


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

My old R34 I wanted to refurb my Te37s in a different colour, however you cannot get the bronze colour again, so I didn't either.


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, they're not as bad as I thought they were and I really like the blue decals. I reckon they're gonna look well when I re-fit them


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

I've got a link some where mate for a very good colour match for the Volk bronze, by no means identical, but blooming good!!

I had a set done some time ago and they were very good, i'l see if I can pull out some pics too?


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

That would be brilliant man thanks, I think I'd touch up the lips without respraying the whole wheel so that I can keep the textured finish :thumbsup:


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

What about polishing the lips? Mind you bronze will still look better even if the colour is a little out as it's the lip and yes different texture to the spokes.


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

I thought about polishing the lip before but I've seen pics of it done and I didnt like it at all, hopefully the paint code I'm getting will be a good enough match to hide it


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Had that done to mine after kerbing them, very pleased with the result:clap:










Dave


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Yours do look very nice Dave but mine don't have as much of a dish on them so I don't think it would work as well


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

his got the 19" TE37s, i assume you have the 18"s which as you say wouldn't really carry that off.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

matty32 said:


> his got the 19" TE37s, i assume you have the 18"s which as you say wouldn't really carry that off.


Correct Matty, not got though, had, still miss that car

Dave:sadwavey:


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

stephenwap said:


> That would be brilliant man thanks, I think I'd touch up the lips without respraying the whole wheel so that I can keep the textured finish :thumbsup:


Here you go mate, hope it helps??

Rays Racing Bronze

Like I said, they come up mint


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks man you're a legend :thumbsup:


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

gillsl500 can you get that paint in a bigger size for a refurb for example?

s2gtr I miss my R34 too, how do you find it compares to the R35? Is is it more raw than the R35?


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

I looked at the site and you can buy 400ml and 500ml spray cans and also 1 litre tubs


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Cheers bud, this is probably the closest to the Volk bronze colour


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

R322 said:


> gillsl500 can you get that paint in a bigger size for a refurb for example?
> 
> s2gtr I miss my R34 too, how do you find it compares to the R35? Is is it more raw than the R35?


The R35 is much better to drive & more powerful, but you are right the R34 felt more involving & fun to drive, but as a daily driver has to be the R35.
Initially I was going to keep both, but my wife had other ideas as I still have a V12 Jag lying around doing nothing!

Dave


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

A sneak peek of whats going on when I get it back
Carbon z-tune style wings, I'm in two minds about them, I'm thinking of spraying them and I'm not sure if I like the vent...


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Mikeydinho's lovely carbon fibre side steps


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

And look what arrived in the post this morning, my nice new clarion mfd cable and vintage gtr badge



















If anyone has fitted one of these badges to a 34 can you tell me if I've to grind back the back of the badge flat or is it a direct bolt on?

Now all I need is to get my car back and start fitting stuff


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Nearly forgot, my tein lowering springs courtesy of moleman


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks s2gtr, I remember when you put your old R34 for sale, even had the Nismo bonnet :thumbsup:


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Big thanks to: Tim (freakazoid) for the engine, lance (mr recall) for the turbos and stereo surround and wider air con unit, Richard @ tr racing for the clutch and injectors, mark @ mgt for the carbon wings, Jordan for the afm's, moleman for the springs, mikeydinho for the skirts, Ronninielson for the badge, psst for the mfd cable, matty32 for the help and advice, Albert @ knight racer for the rest of the bits I'll be getting shortly and everyone on the forum who has given me help and advice through the years.... Just goes to show what can be accomplished when a forum is used in a spirit of cooperation :thumbsup:


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow those wing look awsome  how much were they mate, pm me if you like? Where did you get them from?

Also the quantity of the paint you require I'm sure can be arranged with the company. I just told'em what I wanted doing and he told me how much I needed 

Sorted!!


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Gills YHPM, I bought them from mark at mgt I think they are the seibon ones whifbitz do them... I think the rrp is about 800 pounds


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Ok just had a quick search and here's the link buddy :thumbsup:

Seibon


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Top man


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

This is going to be some car. The carbon wings are stunning!
I saw your R33 on donedeal, take it still not sold?


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Cheers mate, yeah that's her up on donedeal, I'm not too pushed on selling it to be honest, I have my bro dealing with the sale cos I got sick of all the stupid questions and comments from people who hadn't a clue what they were looking at


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey guys,
Just a quick update, my car is finally in with robbie at tdp so i should have her back in the coming weeks so i'll have so pics of my nice new parts fitted shortly


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey guys, the results are in, Robbie didn't want to push the boost up past 1 bar until I get a new intercooler, rad and fuel pump, he's also recommending an engine refresh, it's 440hp at 1bar so not too bad and it should go up drastically once I fit the rads and up the boost, anyway I'm collecting it tuesday and I'll spend next week fitting the cosmetic goodies and getting it nct'd ( Irish mot ) and I'll have some new pics Tuesday evening


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

my mates got carbon bonnet, wings, doors,boot, roof, and londs more on his evo 8! with the weight loss the car feels like 50-80 bhp faster. well worth putting carbon bits on


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi bud, stock R34 Intercoolers are meant to be good for 600 bhp? And fuel pump is only needed for 500 bhp+? Maybe i'm wrong here. How come he recommended a refresh? How many miles on the engine? Are you painting the carbon parts?


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey guys,
I test fitted my carbon wings today but they're a real pain in the ass so I think I'll just get the bodyshop to do them when they're respraying the front bumper, I'm not sure if I like them, I was thinking of spraying them blue, what do you guys think?


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm in the middle of fitting mikeydinho's side skirts tonight and they fit really well with the nismo skirts because there's a lip at the back of the skirt that they tuck into nicely, I'll have some pics up of em tomorrow


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Where did you get those wings from mate? Think they would look nicer sprayed myself


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

any news with the 34 man


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

I would spray the whole wing apart from the vented section, then you have best of both, paint and a small area of exposed carbon


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey guys, just a quick update, car is gone in today for a full respray as my painter reckons it'll be the best way to colour match the wings, then I'm going to strip all the subframe and arms for powder coating and then off to mgt for an rb28 hopefully, should be an absolute minter


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

stephenwap said:


> car is gone in today for a full respray as my painter reckons it'll be the best way to colour match the wingsr


Of course he would say that :smokin: lol

I'd go with the suggestion above with the vented part of the wing being left exposed.


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

To be fair he's a mate of mine and he knows I'm a perfectionist he's doin me a great deal, removing seals, mirrors, glass everything, I've seen pics of the wings sprayed and I think I'm gonna spray the whole thing, it looks good


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Another update guys, car has been in the bodyshop the last while but is going in to be sprayed this week, I got myself a nismo style carbon bonnet and spoiler leg raisers ordered today and I've bought an rb30 and vipec ecu to be fitted and mapped by mgt, I also have some tomei stainless manifolds on the way from matty in newera along with some genuine te37 decals in blue to match the car, the old black ones look a bit too tatty and would only let the new paint job down.


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Coming along nicely now, painted the bonnet but left the vents carbon


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

On the ferry on the way to mgt


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That looks awesome


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks mate, lighting was fairly bad and I haven't put back on the nismo lip kit, carbon skirts or hasemi splitter yet but it's coming along nicely, can't wait to get a drive out of it wih the new rb30 in it


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

BB with Nismo kit is the perfect combination, makes me super jealous!


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Ha ha, thanks mate, and hopefully with this new engine and suspension set up it'll be the ultimate combination


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

RB30, ready to go in, I'll stick up the full spec list later


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Look what just arrived in the post, unfortunately they're no use to me now because I've gone for the t51r turbo


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Engine fitted


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Intercooler and alloy rad fitted


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

That's a very funky coloured cover you've got in there


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah I know, everyone says they love it but I'm not convinced just yet


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Tomei goodness


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Lovely looking 34 you have there mate.... Keep up the good work :thumbsup: stunning .


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks mate I appreciate it, MGT are the ones doing all the fantastic work all I'm doing is paying for it, I have to say though, I've never been as happy to pay someone for work as I have with Mark and garth at mgt, they constantly send me updates and pics of what's going on even though there's only three of them there doing everything, the guys always answer texts promptly and have send me loads of pics and updates.
In short I've never felt as comfortable with giving anyone my pride and joy and even though it's nearly 500 miles away I'm getting more news and updates on it than when it was only ten miles away :thumbsup:


----------



## MxS-PoWeR (Oct 28, 2012)

niceee


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Nearly finished now, can't wait to get her back and refit my nismo lip kit and hasemi front splitter, just a couple more bits to get like high leg stands and a couple more carbon bits


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

How often are you planning on using this?


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Daily driver hopefully mate, why do you ask?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Because of that exact reason!  I was just about to say I'd love to heard of an R34 driver using their car as a daily. There are too many monster build weekend and track day R32/3/4's I think.


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Ha ha, there's no way I'm after putting about ***8364;80k into this car to keep it in a garage


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Good man!!


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Quick vid of the dyno run at MGT


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Few pics I took on my iPhone the other day at a photo shoot


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks very nice indeed there mate


----------



## TuneR (Jun 2, 2006)

Sweet, what did she make and how did you get on mapping it for our crap fuel?


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

620 odd at the wheels at 1.4 bar, I think it made near 690 atw at 1.6 bar but there was detonation


----------

